# Cannot boot Clockwork Recovery



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

I am currently stock/rooted on the .902 leaked update. I safestrapped Axiom and then decided to come back to my safe system and do a nandroid backup, but cannot boot into CWR. I uninstalled safestrap, deleted the folder in the internal memory, flashed the current CWR (5.0.2.5) and bootstrapped. Did a reboot to recovery via the bootstrap menu and ended up at the dual core screen. Tried to boot from CWR and had the same result. Tried older recoveries with the same result. Any ideas??


----------



## Steve6972 (Oct 7, 2011)

You need to use the bionic bootstrap and then you can use rom manager to flash the newest recovery.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Steve6972 said:


> You need to use the bionic bootstrap and then you can use rom manager to flash the newest recovery.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


I did use Bionic Bootstrap. It used to work for me prior to the .902 update and the use of safestrap. I have flashed this phone more times than I can remember. 

This time I am stuck.


----------



## IA10ECN (Jan 18, 2012)

Asrmatt said:


> I am currently stock/rooted on the .902 leaked update. I safestrapped Axiom and then decided to come back to my safe system and do a nandroid backup, but cannot boot into CWR. I uninstalled safestrap, deleted the folder in the internal memory, flashed the current CWR (5.0.2.5) and bootstrapped. Did a reboot to recovery via the bootstrap menu and ended up at the dual core screen. Tried to boot from CWR and had the same result. Tried older recoveries with the same result. Any ideas??


Did you happen to switch back to the nonsafe (stock) side before you uninstalled safestrap?


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

IA10ECN said:


> Did you happen to switch back to the nonsafe (stock) side before you uninstalled safestrap?


I did.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

Same thing happened to me a few days ago and I almost did an fxz. Uninstall bootstrap..reboot..reinstall safestrap...toggle to safe system ...install a rom and reboot..reboot again and toggle to nonsafe ..go to the safestrap app and uninstall recovery...uninstall safestrap app...reinstall bootstrap and you should now be able to boot into bootstrap recovery. Sounds a little crazy but it fixed it for me. I think something in safstrap doesn't fully uninstall sometimes on 902.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

x-Darkstar-x said:


> Same thing happened to me a few days ago and I almost did an fxz. Uninstall bootstrap..reboot..reinstall safestrap...toggle to safe system ...install a rom and reboot..reboot again and toggle to nonsafe ..go to the safestrap app and uninstall recovery...uninstall safestrap app...reinstall bootstrap and you should now be able to boot into bootstrap recovery. Sounds a little crazy but it fixed it for me. I think something in safstrap doesn't fully uninstall sometimes on 902.


Still no luck. I think I am going to try the fxz and see if that helps.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

That did it. Still not sure what was causing the issue. I was able to get back to stock, root, and flash Eclipse.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm always installing safe strap and boot strap over each other without uninstalling the other one first and haven't had any problems. I'm on 902 also.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> I'm always installing safe strap and boot strap over each other without uninstalling the other one first and haven't had any problems. I'm on 902 also.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I believe it was just an anomaly. As I have said before, all Bionics are not created equal. I was really hoping I could figure it out and help the guy in my same situation on DroidForums. If this was not my daily driver I would attempt to replicate it and fix it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm now having the problem but I did some things to my phone so I kind of understand why.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

